
2003 Request of Afghanistan for Redelegation of the .af Top-Level Domain - gudvardur
https://www.iana.org/reports/2003/af-report-08jan2003.html
======
sixhobbits
Off topic, but I spent a bunch of time on this domain recently as we used AF
as an internal code for Africa and whoever set it up assumed we'd never have
customers from Afghanistan. An assumption that was correct for 5 years :D

~~~
matt4077
You (edit: They) do know that Africa isn't a country, right? Because I'm
struggling to think of a company form that has a field for 'continent'.

There are also international standards for country codes. Using standards
almost always saves work down the road, and sometimes much more.

~~~
wbkang
There is the eu for Europe so I think it's reasonable to think Africa being a
possibility.

~~~
lorenzhs
Yup that's .africa for "the African and Pan African communities and users" and
the African Union. Technically .eu is for the European Union, not the
continent of Europe.

------
CodeSheikh
I hope people don't end up using this for AF (as f __*) e.g. www.lit.af

~~~
soylentcola
This was what I initially thought of as well. I figured that Christmas Islands
made some money from the .cx TLD (from abcdse.cx type domains, a la the
infamous goatse.cx)?

My less mature side could imagine something like idg.af selling for quite a
bit.

~~~
zanedb
If you'd like to make an offer shoot me an email :)

------
ali_af
I tried registering a .af domain around ten years ago. At the time the Afghan
NIC registration process involved downloading a PDF application, manually
filling out your WHOIS info and nameservers, then emailing it to them.
Registration fees were paid via a wire transfer to their NY bank account.
Actually it turns out this is still the process [1]

Eventually though I found a registrar that supports .af domains and I was able
to secure mine :^)

[1] [http://nic.af/en/page/what-we-do/afgnic/af-
registration](http://nic.af/en/page/what-we-do/afgnic/af-registration)

